# Rcent AAS Bust compilation



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

*PLENTY MORE AS WELL THESE ARE ALL FROM THE PAST TWO OR THREE MONTHS !!

Bodybuilding champ busted for steroids*

                                                                                                                                                                  A Warren County grand jury has indicted a man who authorities  identify as a former ?Mr. Ohio? for allegedly selling steroids.

In a grand jury report released Monday, Drew Smith, 28, of Germantown,  Ohio is accused of selling steroids on several occasions from Nov. 15,  2011 through January 2012.

Warren County Prosecutor David Fornshell said authorities received  Smith?s name from people who were involved in a large steroid bust last  fall. Fornshell said the Warren County Drug Task Force purchased  steroids from Smith in Montgomery and Warren counties.

?The overwhelming majority of his income in a given year was based upon  the sale of steroids and he had numerous customers that were buying  these steroids from him,? Fornshell said.

The grand jury indicted Smith on 17 counts of trafficking in drugs of  varying degrees of felonies and one first-degree felony count of  engaging in a pattern of corrupt activity.

Smith was disqualified in a 2007 drug-tested natural body building show  called the Monster Mash in Middletown when he was in the heavyweight  division, online score sheets from the show say. In the same show he  also won the overall ? the award for the best competitor in the show ?  but was disqualified.

Fornshell said Smith was a Mr. Ohio, though it was unclear exactly what competition he might have won that title in.

Smith placed first in a 2009 Ohio competition in the men?s super heavyweight category, according to an online score sheet.

The case against Smith is the latest one brought by Warren County authorities that involves steroids.

? Ronald Herbort, 46, of Batavia Township, pleaded guilty to 12 felony  counts on April 30 in Warren County Common Pleas Court. Authorities say  Herbort was the kingpin of a steroid distribution ring that they  announced in November they had busted. He will be sentenced Aug. 21.

? Matthew Geraci, 37, formerly of Sycamore Township, was Herbort?s  alleged No. 2 man. Geraci is scheduled for a two-day jury trial June  14-15 in Warren County Common Pleas Court on 30 felony counts covering  trafficking in drugs, possession of drugs and engaging in a pattern of  corrupt activity.

The investigation that resulted in the announcement last fall started in  January 2010 when authorities received two separate complaints about  steroid abuse at the Lebanon YMCA. No steroids were sold inside the  YMCA.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

The winner of the 2009 NPC Ohio State Bodybuilding Championship has been  been indicted by a Warren County grand jury for trafficking anabolic  steroids. NPC bodybuilder Drew Smith was charged with thirteen felony  counts of drug trafficking (steroids) in various degrees and one first  degree felony count of engaging in a pattern of corrupt activity.
Warren County Prosecutor David Fornshell has been trying to characterize  Smith as a bodybuilder who promoted himself as a natural bodybuilding  champion while secretly using large amounts of anabolic steroids. A  Muscleology advertising campaign marketing its products as Smith’s  “secret weapon.” But such a characterization may be misleading if not  inaccurate.

“He would say take these nutritional supplements and you’ll look like  me, Mr. Ohio,” said Fornshell. “But in addition to these supplements he  was taking, we have reason to believe that he was also taking some  pretty powerful steroids to attain his muscle mass.”

The Middletown Journal newspaper erroneously reported that Smith won the  “Mr. Ohio” title when he placed first in the 2009 NPC Natural Ohio  bodybuilding competition promoted by Dave Lieberman. Smith did not  compete in that contest. As we report, he won the 2009 NPC Ohio State  contest which is not a steroid-tested competition.

Five years ago, Smith won the overall title at the steroid-tested 2007  NPC Monster Mash bodybuilding competition before he was disqualified for  failing the drug test. However, Smith has since won several non-tested  competitions. It is generally accepted that all competitors are using  some form of performance-enhancing drug at non-tested bodybuilding  contests.

Smith took first place at the 2009 NPC Mike Francois Classic and 2009  NPC Great Lakes Grand Prix. He recently placed third and seventh at the  2011 NPC Europa Super Show and the 2011 NPC North American  Championships.

Smith was the victim of the two-year investigation by the Warren County  Drug Task Force codenamed “Operation Bulk Up.” The investigation  revolved around distribution at the Countrywide YMCA and resulted in the  arrests of over two dozen individuals in November 2011. Smith was not  one of the co-defendants in the initial investigation. However, his name  came up during the course of the investigation.

After the results of the multi-state “Operation Bulk Up” investigation  were publicly announced in November, investigators decided to monitor  Smith’s activity. The Warren County Drug Task Force set up controlled  purchases of steroids from Smith.

Smith has been accused of selling anabolic steroids on multiple  occasions between November 15, 2011 through January 2012. Prosecutors  claim that the majority of his income was derived from selling steroids.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

A February 2010 winner of the Bodybuilding.com Teen Transformation of  the Week has been arrested for the possession of anabolic steroids with  the intent to distribute. Mark Ferrara has battled the extremes of being  overweight and anorexia as a teenager but his most difficult battle may  involve  charges of steroid distribution. Ferrara was arrested after he  unwittingly told undercover agents working with the Rockingham County  Sheriff’s Office that he was in possession of a “certain quantity” of  anabolic steroids as well as human growth hormone (hGH).
Ferrara was already being investigated during the course of a  three-month investigation involving the United States Drug Enforcement  Agency (DEA), Rockingham County Sheriff and the Cross Border Initiative  consisting of the Wilmington, Plaistow, Kingston, Somersworth and Lowell  police departments.

The disclosure by Ferrara at 2:30pm Monday afternoon prompted police to  stop his vehicle at 2:45pm in Brentwood, New Hampshire. Police searched  Ferrara’s vehicle and discovered 8,000 tablets/capsules of steroids and  1,090 milliliters of injectable steroids. Approximately $1,100 cash and  several hypodermic needles were also found.

The Wilmington (Massachusetts) Police Department executed a search  warrant at Ferrara’s home shortly thereafter. Agents seized 360  milliliters of human growth hormone (hGH), 200 hypodermic needles and  $47,000 cash. The estimated street value of the performance-enhancing  drug seizure was $35,000.

The seized steroids appear to be of the same brand – Biotech  Pharmaclinico – suggesting that Ferrara was a domestic distributor for  this company.

Ferrara was being held in the Rockingham County Jail on $50,000 cash bail.

Ferrara was arraigned in the New Hampshire 10th Circuit Court (Brentwood  District Division) on the charges of Possession of Controlled Narcotic  Drugs with Intent to Distribute. He will soon be back in court for a  probable cause hearing.




​


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

[h=2]Canadian steroid smuggler facing three years[/h] 		 				 					 					 				 				 		 			 				 					Federal prosecutors are pushing for a Winnipeg “exercise nut” to  serve three years in prison for running an illegal steroid smuggling and  trafficking operation for nearly a decade.

Pavel Louda, 38, pleaded guilty to a smuggling charge under Canada’s  Customs Act. He was previously convicted of a similar offence.

In 2002 he spent 24 days in jail after being caught smuggling $12,000  worth of anabolic steroids while returning from a trip to the Czech  Republic.

Between September 2001 up until his July 2009 arrest, Louda used  Winnipeg post office boxes registered under fake names to have  unregulated ’roids sent to him from European nations, according to the  Crown.

Between 2004 and 2009, Canada Border Services Agency officers made 198  seizures of steroid packages linked to Louda’s activities, court heard.

“That’s what we caught,” prosecutor Raegan Rankin said.

CBSA investigators also found Louda had made nearly $189,000 in wire  transfers to the Czech Republic and other European locations over that  same timeframe, said Rankin.

The CBSA embarked on an undercover probe in 2007 after making a  considerable number of steroid seizures from smaller-sized mail packages  in Montreal and Winnipeg.

They began watching a post office box at a Shoppers Drug Mart on  McPhillips Street where Louda was seen picking up and dropping off  packages at a steady clip.

They also covertly watched him meet with people in cars at parking lots while carrying packages with him, court heard.

A subsequent raid by CBSA agents of Louda’s home in July 2009 netted  them evidence of Louda’s mail-order steroid racket, including “tally  sheets” indicating who some of the drugs were going to and who owed him  what.

“He’s not just trafficking,” Rankin said. “He orders, he pays, he has  (the steroids) delivered to him and then he disburses to other people.  He is the whole show,” Rankin told Judge Careena Roller.

At least a few injectable vials seized were filled with alcohol or  vegetable oil, court heard. They presented potential major health risks,  said the Crown.

“This is what he’s giving people. He’s going to have people inject  Crisco, essentially, into their bodies. Did he know that’s what they  were? No. But did he care? Clearly not,” said Rankin.

Defence lawyer Iain MacNair described Louda as an “exercise nut” who is  “deeply ashamed” of his actions. He only sold to a small group of people  he knew personally through bodybuilding circles, MacNair said.

The not-typically addictive drugs don’t present the same “social impact”  that cocaine or heroin do, said MacNair. Those who bought them were  aware of the health risks, he added.

MacNair asked the court to impose a conditional sentence in the range of nine to 15 months, along with a cash fine.

Roller said she was concerned at Louda’s “audacity” at applying for a  pardon on his 2002 conviction in 2009 while still engaged in his  smuggling operation.

“I have huge concerns about reoffending,” she said.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

A Winnipeg man guilty of running a steroid smuggling operation for nearly a decade has been sentenced to two years in prison.

Pavel Louda previously pleaded guilty to one count of smuggling under the Canada Customs Act.

Similar charges against Louda's wife were formally stayed Friday.

Justice Carena Roller rejected a defence request that Louda be allowed to serve a conditional sentence in the community.

"A conditional sentence order would essentially be returning him to the scene of the crime," Roller said.

Between 2001 ands 2009, Louda used Winnipeg post office boxes registered under fake names to import steroids from Europe.

In 2002, Louda spent 24 days in jail after being caught smuggling  $12,000 worth of anabolic steroids while returning from a trip to the  Czech Republic. Louda later sought a pardon for the offence while  continuing to smuggle the illegal drugs.

"That's pretty clear proof (the sentence) had no deterrent effect on Mr.  Louda," said Roller, who described Louda as "incorrigible" and "very  dedicated to his criminal enterprises."

Between 2004 and 2009, Canada Border Services Agency officers made 198  seizures of steroid packages linked to Louda's activities, court was  told at a sentencing hearing last month. CBSA investigators also found  Louda had made nearly $189,000 in wire transfers to the Czech Republic  and other European locations over that same time frame.

CBSA agents raided Louda's home in July 2009 and seized evidence of the mail-order operation, including customer tally sheets.

"He orders, he pays, he has (the steroids) delivered to him and then he  disburses to other people. He is the whole show," Crown attorney Raegan  Rankin told court last month.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

[h=2]Personal trainer released on bail[/h] 		 				 					 					 				 				 		 			 				 					He didn't have a "get out of jail free" card, but Perry Mosdromos  is out of custody anyway. The 46-year-old personal trainer arrested in a  $250,000 drug bust last week was released after posting $25,000 bail,  according to the district attorney's office.

San Mateo County District Attorney Steve Wagstaffe said his office will  handle the case related to drugs found in Menlo Park. The arraignment is  scheduled for July 10. 

The investigation started after Homeland Security agents intercepted a  package containing 499 grams of anabolic steroids and 4,374 Xanax pills  that were to be delivered to a UPS box in Menlo Park. The investigation  revealed that the box allegedly belonged to Mr. Mosdromos.

On June 8 agents searched One-2-One Fitness in Menlo Park and his Palo  Alto residence on Loma Verde Avenue, and took Mr. Mosdromos into  custody.

A search of his residence revealed tens of thousands of prescription  drugs such as Vicodin, Percocet, and Valium, along with thousands of  anabolic steroids and illegal narcotics such as MDMA. The estimated  street value of the seizure is more than $250,000, police said.

Investigators believe Mr. Mosdromos ordered the drugs from other  countries and shipped them all over the United States after  re-packaging.

He was booked into San Mateo County jail on multiple counts of illegal drug sales.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

[h=2]HS Football Coach Arrested on Steroid-Related Charges[/h] 		 				 					 					 				 				 					 				 		 			 				 					A former high school football coach and teacher was arrested  Tuesday on steroid-related charges, according to Fairfax County police.

Jeffery Reagan, 43, of Bristow, Va., was charged with possession with  intent to distribute steroids and conspiracy to distribute steroids.  Police said his alleged supplier, Jeremy Helbing, 35, of Leesburg, Va.,  was also arrested and charged with distribution and conspiracy.

Investigators said Reagan was arrested Tuesday in the Sully Plaza  Shopping Center, where he allegedly met Helbing at 1:30 p.m. Detectives  said they received a tip in December and launched an investigation.


Police said Reagan coached football at South County High School for  several years and taught at Mountain View Alternative Learning Center.  He recently began training players at a football camp at West  Springfield High School.

After the arrests, detectives from Fairfax and Loudoun counties went to  Helbing's home, where they said they uncovered "numerous substances  which are pending lab results."

Police have not found evidence that either of the men sold or tried to sell steroids to students.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

[h=2]Former BSO Deputy Enters No Contest Plea in Steroid Case[/h] 		 				 					 					 				 				 					 				 		 			 				 					A Broward County Sheriff's Office Correctional Deputy was busted  after police say he was caught buying steroids in an IHOP parking lot.

David Agosto, 44, was arrested on August 6 and charged with possession  of anabolic steroids, according to a Hollywood Police arrest report.

According to the report, members of the Hollywood Police's Street Crimes  Unit were conducting surveillance in the parking lot of the IHOP at  2754 Hollywood Boulevard when they spotted Agosto and another man  talking in the parking lot.


The other man, identified as David Kader, opened the trunk of a BMW and handed Agosto a pill bottle, the report said.

When Agosto got into a white Ford Crown Victoria, the officers moved in and stopped both men, the report said.

According to the report, when officers searched Kader's car, they found  approximately 20,000 pills in his trunk, numerous glass jars with a  liquid substance marked testosterone and numerous syringes throughout  the trunk and car.

Police also found an AK-47 assault rife with two empty magazines in the  trunk, a loaded .40 caliber Glock handgun underneath the driver's seat,  and $2,821 in cash.

Kader was "trembling and appeared to be extremely nervous," the report  said, and told detectives he was in the parking lot "selling his buddy  some supplements."

When Agosto was approached, he handed detectives a Broward County Sheriff's Office Correctional Deputy ID card, the report said.

Police found a bottle containing 100 pills on Agosto, which matched  those found in Kader's car, the report said. Officers also found a BSO  uniform with a deputy star and a .40 caliber Glock in Agosto's trunk,  the report said.

Agosto told detectives he'd bought pills from Kader, and Agosto was taken into custody, the report said.

Poison control later identified the orange pills found in both cars as  Winstrol, an anabolic steroid, the report said. Other pills and the  liquid were also identified as anabolic steroids.

Though it's unknown whether Agosto or Kader were taking the steroids,  the report noted "Kader and Agosto are extremely muscular and heavy  weight lifters."

BSO officials said Agosto has been with the department since 2002. He was suspended with pay on Aug. 8.

Both men bonded out of jail. It was unknown whether either has an attorney.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

[h=2]Staten Island Man Arrested For Steroid Possession[/h] 		 				 					 					 				 				 					 				 		 			 				 					A Staten Island man was arrested and charged with steroid  possession following a traffic stop on Route 35, police said Friday.

Anthony C. Acierno-Vivelo, 22, of Staten Island, N.Y., was arrested and  charged with possession of anabolic steroids, hypodermic needles and  drug paraphernalia after a traffic stop on Route 35 near the Belmar  boundary around 11:16 p.m.

Patrolman James Cadigan was the arresting officer, Sgt. Joseph Wilbert said.


Comment from reader:


 * Information *  

 
But  Mr. Acierno-Vivelo was once known by a different name: Anthony Gus  Farace, under which name he was born on August 15, 1989, while his  father, fugitive mob wannabe Costabile "Gus" Farace, was on the run (the  senior Farace was found shot to death in Brooklyn on November 17 of  that year). When he was about five years old his mother (maiden name  Acierno) had his name legally changed to Anthony Carlo Acierno; she  later married a Mr. Vivelo, leading to the hyphenated rendering that  appears in this story.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

[h=2]Rhode Island man jailed for steroids[/h] 		 				 					 					 				 				 					 				 		 			 				 					A Narragansett man is now charged with possessing a controlled substance: steroids. 

Rhode Island State Police arrested John Disano, 41, of Narragansett on  Wednesday afternoon, according to a news release. He�s charged with five  counts of possession of steroids. The officers also seized $27,938.50  in cash as a result of their investigation.

Disano was arraigned on the charges and is being held at the ACI.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

[h=2]Steroid investigation leads to arrest of Hathaway man[/h] 		 				 					 					 				 				 		 			 				 					A Joint Investigation between the Jennings Police Department, U.S.  Customs and U.S. Postal Service led to the arrest of Regan Chase Benoit,  24, of Hathaway on charges of Possession with Intent to Distribute  Schedule III (Steroids) and Possession of Drug Paraphernalia  (Manufacturing Supplies).   

Approximately $30,000 worth of powder and liquid testosterone was  confiscated by the Jennings Police Department (JPD) Wednesday in a bust  that marked the largest steroid seizure in the department’s history. One  kilo of powder testosterone was seized in the largest steroid bust in  JPD history. The drugs were valued at $25,000 and could have been  manufactured into approximately 250 vials of liquid steroids.

Benoit was booked into Jennings City Jail after the investigation into a  package that was to be delivered to an address in the City of Jennings  disclosed powder testosterone (steroids).  

Federal and Postal authorities, along with Jennings Police Investigators  determined the package to be destined for Benoit and subsequently led  to his arrest.  















​


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

[h=2]Aussie biker charged over steroid import[/h] 		 				 					 					 				 				 		 			 				 					A Sydney outlaw motorcycle gang member has been arrested following the seizure of an overseas shipment of steroids.

Three packages from Thailand containing 1.6 litres of a steroid were allegedly intercepted on March 13 by Customs officials.

NSW Police identified one of the intended recipients as an alleged Comanchero member.

On Tuesday, officers raided three premises at Liverpool and Mt  Pritchard, in Sydney's southwest, and seized two bottles of a liquid  believed to be a steroid.

Other restricted substances, cash, empty vials, computers and importation documents were also seized during the raids.

Police arrested the 32-year-old man and a 35-year-old woman who were  charged with multiple counts of importing steroids and possessing a  restricted substance.

They were both granted conditional bail to appear at Campbelltown Local Court on June 19.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

[h=2]John Gotti grandson busted with a stash of steroids[/h] 		 				 					 					 				 				 		 			 				 					Narcotics cops collar 18-year-old John Gotti in Howard Beach, Queens


The grandson of John (Teflon Don Gotti was busted with a stash of  steroids in Queens on Tuesday, police sources told the Daily News.

A team of narcotics cops collared 18-year-old John Gotti — namesake of  the notorious Gambino crime family boss — at a house near 92nd St. and  158th Ave. in Howard Beach shortly before 6 p.m., the sources said.

It was not immediately clear what led police to Gotti, but the teen was  later charged with criminal possession of a controlled substance, cops  said.

Because it was a small amount, he was released after police gave him a desk appearance ticket.

It’s not the first time that the son of Peter Gotti, the youngest of mob  boss John Gotti’s five children, has been cuffed for breaking the law.

In 2010, he was arrested for trying to flee in his car after one of his  pals fired a pellet gun into a crowd of teens at a Halloween party in an  Ozone Park schoolyard.

Gotti, who was driving the car, was later booked on charges that  included criminal possession of a weapon and driving in a car whose  windows had been illegally tinted.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

[h=2]Two Antioch men arrested for possessing, manufacturing AAS[/h] 		 				 					 					 				 				 		 			 				 					The use of steroids and related drugs has recently grown  significantly. Due to this increase in demand, the steroid industry has  also increased their manufacturing process and many people are now  turning towards this market, mainly because in their eyes it is easy  money. Though with all the regulations and policies stating the  consequences of being involved in the selling and possession of such  substances, it is seen that people ignore this and just to earn few  extra dollars risk not only theirs but others citizens lives.

The most concerned situation nowadays in the United States of America is  the growth rate of steroids and drug users and distributers. The police  and law enforcement agencies are putting all their efforts in trying to  keep their motherland and its citizens safe from such drugs.

A similar case appeared here on Wednesday around 11:15 a.m. the police  conducted an investigation in which two Antioch men were taken in to  custody. In United States of America, it is a criminal offence to be  involved in the sale of any illegal drug. The law does not only commit  to sale but also to the use of such drugs.

38 years old Christopher Weise and his 25 years old partner, Kyle  Cicerello, was arrested by the Antioch police after being granted a  search warrant. Both of these people caught the law enforcement's eyes  on mere suspicion. The operation was carried out on 2700 block of  Winding Lane at their residence. According to Sgt. Steve Bias in his  news release, he stated that the operation was carried out by the  assistance of SWAT team and from the U.S. Postal Inspection Service.  After the arrest both men were transported to the County Jail in  Martinez. As for a successful investigation, the police took in to their  custody large amount of steroids. They also found manufacturing  equipments and also supplies that are used to manufacture steroids. This  shows that these two people were not only involve in the sale of these  controlled substances but also in the production of it.

The police was also able to confine several guns from their residence.  This took was a criminal offence as according to the weapons act this is  prohibited.

As Sgt. Steve Bias told the press members, Weise is on probation of  previous steroid sales. However, he has been charged with the offence of  possession of a gun and indulging in several other narcotics offences.  As Bias expressed that Weise was charged with felony and hence will have  to deal with the consequences. Weise was also wanted in for committing  felony in Stanislaus County.

As for his partner Kyle Cicerello, Bias said that the police department did not contain any previous record.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

[h=2]Man Arrested on Steroid Importation Charges[/h] 		 				 					 					 				 				 		 			 				 					Rimouski, May15, 2012 – Yesterday, the police searched a residence  located in the Lower St. Lawrence area, near Trois-Pistoles, as part of a  joint investigation conducted by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police and  the Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA). The investigators of Quebec  Detachment Drug Section and Lower St. Lawrence Detachment seized 3,000  steroid pills, some 350 grams of cannabis and 3 grams of hashish from  the premises. 

This police investigation led to the arrest of a 40-year-old man from  the Trois-Pistoles area suspected of being involved in drug trafficking  activity including steroids.  He could face charges under the Controlled  Drugs and Substances Act.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

[h=1]Huntsville man, 22, charged with trafficking steroids[/h]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                




*Label.*                                                                                                                Look for this information on any items.                                                                                                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                   		             		    	 					                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    MUSKOKA - A 22-year-old Huntsville man will appear  in court next week to face a number of charges relating to a police  investigation into the sale of steroids.
On Friday, Huntsville OPP street crime members along with officers,  members of the organized crime enforcement bureau and the OPP’s Central  Region drug enforcement unit attended a residence on Ravenscliffe Road  near Rosseau for the purpose of conducting a search warrant.
Police had received information that an illegal steroid Internet store  was located at the residence in the Township of Muskoka Lakes.
As a result of the search warrant, several items were seized including  several types of steroids that are either used orally or injected. Also  seized by police were laboratory equipment, different types of  medications, cocaine and cannabis marijuana, and an illegal firearm.  
Huntsville OPP would like to advise the public the dangers of purchasing  any product that is not produced by an accredited pharmaceutical  manufacturer. Anyone who has purchased product through the company named  True Health Labs is warned to not ingest or inject the product and is  asked to contact Huntsville OPP.
The 22-year-old man – police have not released his name – has been  charged with manufacturing and selling anabolic steroids; trafficking,  producing and exporting anabolic steroids; possession of a scheduled one  narcotic, possession of firearm while prohibited; and unsafe storage of  a firearm.
The accused is being held for a bail hearing scheduled for Tuesday, May 22 in Bracebridge.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

[h=2]32 Indicted In Steroid Ring Bust[/h] 		 				 					 					 				 				 		 			 				 					​
CINCINNATI -- Authorities said 32 people have been indicted as part of an investigation into trafficking of anabolic steroids.

The Warren County Drug Task Force said the investigation started after  two complaints of possible steroid use at the Countryside YMCA in  Lebanon. The investigation led to a clandestine lab in Tennessee.

Individuals from Warren, Clinton, Butler, Hamilton and Clermont counties  are among the indicted. They face charges including engaging in a  pattern of corrupt activity, trafficking in drugs and possession of  drugs.

Representatives from the drug task force and the Warren County  Prosecutor's Office planned to display about $600,000 worth of the drugs  and a cache of weapons seized during the investigation at a news  conference at 2 p.m. Tuesday. 


Complaints of steroid abuse at the Countryside YMCA led Warren County  drug agents on a two-year probe that uncovered a clandestine lab in  Tennessee, $600,000 in illegal drugs, a cache of weapons and led to 32  secret indictments.

The Warren County Drug Task Force and county prosecutor�s office will  hold a press conference at 2 p.m. Tuesday to provide details on the  investigation and indictments for multiple crimes including engaging in a  pattern of corrupt activity, drug trafficking and possession.

The case led to the charges against suspects in Warren, Clinton, Butler,  Montgomery, Hamilton and Clermont counties, said task force Commander  John Burke.

He said Countryside YMCA employees were not involved in the steroid abuse.

No other details will be provided until the press conference, Burke said. 		

32 Indicated In Steroid Ring Bust - YouTube


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 15, 2012)

try as they may





but they'll never find meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2012)

That sucks man, people getting careless more than likely.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 15, 2012)

CalebRM said:


> That sucks man, people getting careless more than likely.



Welcome to the forum


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like its time to start buttoning down the hatches boys... The more small busts we see like this gives the DEA a reason to really go for a major one.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2012)

I figured I would put this thread together to open some peoples eyes . Prince and heavy are doing things for a reason around here.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you have any good news?


----------



## GetBig25 (Jun 15, 2012)

fuck the DEA


----------



## aldeanz (Jun 15, 2012)

This explains a lot...


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 15, 2012)

shits gettn real


----------



## TBLAZIN (Jun 17, 2012)

im 100% a hrt patient, so im safe, but this is them going after dealers wich i guess is a different angle, people forget, these are CONTROLLED SUBSTANCES, you NEED a dr. script, period, end case.... be safe guys, its YOUR lives at stake?? and than seeing these kids bottling and selling this crap, wtf are they bottling, and you trust them? no way man!!!!! i even have a extended talk with my compounding pharmacist about my scripts, to full length!

really is scary i saw pics of guys making shit in dirty ass bathrooms in spackle buckets, and than u gonna put in ur body???


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 18, 2012)

And all usa doemstic..so its can show you how safe if usa doemstic...not at all!


----------



## IPGEAR (Jun 18, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> And all usa doemstic..so its can show you how safe if usa doemstic...not at all!



There has been quite a bit of overseas busts very recent. Longtime sources as well, ANYONE CAN GO DOWN! 

But your definitely asking for trouble if your manufacturing in the USA. Try sliding that lab under the bed, when they come knocking.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 18, 2012)

USA domestic is always going to assume risk. The DEA and other agencies will go after these home grown steroid dealers because those who can't keep their mouths shut and because they deal to a lot of young kids, who again have loose lips. Better to not even fool with a guy who is dealing to kids knowingly for the fear of being caught up the spider web yourself.


----------

